# How can you work with this brain fog?



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I am very close to having no money at all and really need to get a job.

My anxiety about getting a job is huge. My brain fog seems to have skyrocketed recently and I have no idea how I'm going to be able to function in a work environment.

I'm freaking out! I have this incredible rage too. I hate feeling this way so much. I hate feeling deficient and I hate the idea that I am incapable of supporting myself.

This brain fog is fucking torture. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Mlags45 (Apr 30, 2010)

Best thing is nutrition and exercise. Nothing clears your mind up like a 5 mile run. If you really wanna beat this thing, you also need to change your diet. Don't eat ANY junk shit. ie - candy, high sugar foods, ice cream. Fish oil capsules help to restore the fatty-acids in the brain, which are crucial in brain function. I feel you a lot on the job anxiety. I feel like the normal ego-defenses aren't there anymore, so everythings 1000 times scarier. good luck mate


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Mlags45 said:


> Best thing is nutrition and exercise. Nothing clears your mind up like a 5 mile run. If you really wanna beat this thing, you also need to change your diet. Don't eat ANY junk shit. ie - candy, high sugar foods, ice cream. Fish oil capsules help to restore the fatty-acids in the brain, which are crucial in brain function. I feel you a lot on the job anxiety. I feel like the normal ego-defenses aren't there anymore, so everythings 1000 times scarier. good luck mate


I have really been trying to eat healthily recently but I keep on falling off the wagon. Basically, I'm addicted to junk. I use it as a crutch. I gave up alcohol, drugs and smoking and the last thing left is crappy food.

I feel like I need this shit. It's no good. I'm in a rut with this one. I think diet and exercise will help but I'm not sure if I can hack life without the crutch of the sugar and carb highs. It's like, without the hit of dopamine that junk gives me, I am faced head-on with this emptiness that I feel inside. It's something I find unbearable to experience.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't tell you how to cure it, because if I could I wouldn't be in this terrible situation with awful brain fog as well. I'm currently doing a part time studies program at a local university and am trying to pay attention and listen to what the professor says in class, but literally every word I hear goes in one ear and slips through the cracks of the other. I look around the class and know that I'm the only one who has such severe DP. It makes being a college student a lot harder than it already is. I can certainly sympathize with you though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> I am very close to having no money at all and really need to get a job.
> 
> My anxiety about getting a job is huge. My brain fog seems to have skyrocketed recently and I have no idea how I'm going to be able to function in a work environment.
> 
> ...


I can completely identify with where you're coming from. We attach alot of importance and self-worth to having a job and supporting ourselves. I used to have so much shame about not working that I avoided meeting people altogether; dreading the inevitable question, "So what do you do?"

But that self-reproach is a symptomatic of the problem. Read back your post but imagine someone else had writen it. Would you shout at them, ala Jeremy Kyle, "Get a job!", or would you recognise, as I do, that you are suffering and that you need to be kind to yourself and give yourself the time and space to adress the problems you have?

Theres no shame in signing off when you are not well enough to work. It can help to look at the problem in a pragmatic, constructive way like a problem that needs to be worked on now so that you can work again in the future - this helps avoid self-reproach.

I would also recommend you try David Berceli's TRE programme, perhaps adding a simple, but taxing, standing posture from tai-chi as I do. See Pablos thread in the alt med/therapies section.

Hope this helps.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Phantasm said:


> I can completely identify with where you're coming from. We attach alot of importance and self-worth to having a job and supporting ourselves. I used to have so much shame about not working that I avoided meeting people altogether; dreading the inevitable question, "So what do you do?"
> 
> But that self-reproach is a symptomatic of the problem. Read back your post but imagine someone else had writen it. Would you shout at them, ala Jeremy Kyle, "Get a job!", or would you recognise, as I do, that you are suffering and that you need to be kind to yourself and give yourself the time and space to adress the problems you have?
> 
> ...


Ooh, I like you! Thanks for the post


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Try to create some automated income perhaps or bust your ass to get disability. I can imagine part time work being manageable as well.

I find I can push through tasks with copious amounts of caffeine.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with the eating healthy bit.

I've been recently making sure I drink about 1.5 liters of water each day, and ONLY water. There have been times where I've sneaked in a few energy drinks, but overall I think just sticking to water is helping.


----------



## stone cold (Sep 2, 2011)

I had the same problem (still do somewhat). For example I get more brain fog if i work nights, lack of sleep, or working in light environment like a supermarket. So I tried other jobs and found that labor jobs like metal fab. or construction take away (or reduce) the brain fog. So I do jobs where the environment doesn't boost my dp or brain fog even though it sometimes happens, it goes away.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

I work as an electronics engineer, sitting in front of a PC all day. when I'm doing something new it makes me feel anxious and it gets more difficult to concentrate, increasing the fogginess.

I recently had a 2 week break and spent most of the time digging out the foundations for a patio. The hard work made me feel a lot better!


----------

